# Items!



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

OMG, how cute is that!!! He looks adorable


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

how cute


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

OMG Toby is just way too cool!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww, he is so adorable and handsome. Great pics!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thats one handsome metrosexual!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

TOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

Haha Thats sooo CUTE!








How do you get him to put all that stuff on him? Do the sunglasses stay on well?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That is one sharp dressed little man!









I love the stroller, I have been trying to find one for Baxter at a reasonable price.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Nooooooooooooo way, he is so cool. I want one of those !! where can I get one? not that Sparkey will let me get near him with that but it's too cool to pass. I just spent $150 at petedge by the way and I'm feeling a little out of my mind.











BTW, Marj warned me about how cute Toby is with those bows. She was right


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is ADORABLE!!

Ginny & Bella & Zoe


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He is too kool for skool!







I have pink doggles but mine don't seem to care for them. They are so cute though. Very tiny!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

That is too cool... Vinny has the same stroller and doggles, we just got them off of ebay too!!! Can't wait for spring...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Toby is one happening Dude there, way cooooooool.

Thanks for the treat.

enJOY!
Melanie

PS how long did the Doggles stay on?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OOOOOMG!







Look at the Tob-ster! Quite the handsome little guy he is.







You always get the cutest stuff. Glad to see you got the stroller. How is it? You like it? How does Toby like it? I love his doggles and his bow...VERY cute!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Toby is one cool dude! So cute! Love the stroller and doggles, I've been debating on getting both items. I think Toby has sold me! He's so precious.







What size doggles, x-small or small?*


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

He looks awesome! I love it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww... too cute! NICE DOGGLES


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTIE!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Toby is just too cute. Don't you just love the stroller?


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Adorable! Wish I had as much fashion sense as Toby does!!







lol


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, that is one cool dude!!
















I don't think Chloe would keep the sun glasses (doggles) on though? How do they stay on exactly? is there elastic tied to them? Doesn't he want to shake them off??

Chloe has a really nice hat that she wears down the road and she wears it but as soon as we get back to the car, she hops into the car and takes the hat off! Its as if she knows, right we are going home so I don't need the hat mommy!

But that would really turn heads here. But there is NO way that they are available here in western Australia. So I might have to have a pair shipped out!! Do they come in different sizes, or does one size fit all??

Again, that is such an awesome photo. Well done.

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a stud! he has a limo, shades, cool threads...all it takes to make him live like a rock star!

ann marie and the "i'm not a movie star, i was just named after one...







" buttercup


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Here is Toby with his new Doggles, stroller and of course, Marj's beautiful Disney bow! I took these pictures out on our driveway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a cutie pie! I love that stroller and want one so bad. I have a few auctions going right now on ebay so if I do really good I'm defiantly gonna buy one. I'm taking a trip to CA next month and it'll sure come in handy. Toby is a doll!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I love love love that stroller! I just went to ebay looking and saw so many, but wasn't sure which one Toby has. I saw 2 that were Happy Trails. Do you happen to know who the seller is or have a link to this stroller? I would sure appreciate it...Thanks!

PS...Gotta Have It!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Toby is just way to cute in that stroller & wearing his sunshades.







I can't even keep a hat on Boo for more than 3 seconds.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

You are totally and unintentionally pushing me to buy more stuff and I don't even have my pup yet!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!

Where was Toby on Oscar night???????????


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

haha, that is one cool pooch!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

he is so adoreable!!!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh that is TOO cute, I was wondering how the doggles look on a Maltese.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, Toby is really stylin' now. What a cutie pie!


----------

